# Really struggling to find a donor



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Hope you are all ok   I just wanted to write my frustrations... I am feeling very low about finding the right donor at the moment. I thought I had it all sorted and was very happy with my choice but he seems to be either having second thoughts or being very quiet, I am getting more and more upset about this as it has taken me this long to get to the stage (years and years) and dont want to give up now. I am in Warwickshire and was hoping I would be able to find someone else/second option just in case but I can't and i'm not sure which way to turn. I dont know where to look, I have already registered with FSDW and that was where I found my donor so I thought he must be serious. I don't know where else to look  

Glitter x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

How very disappointing for you. Especially if you've got added uncertainty as to whether it's definitely a no or not.
Have you tried Pride Angel to look for a donor?


----------



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

I know the feeling we are finding it hard to find anyone too, but think that becasue with 4 kids all ready no one believes we want more! or disreve any more, I know we are luck to have what we do but the kids are mine from previous relationship and dp and I would love to have a child tougther


----------



## loopylouz1975 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi there
Just read your post re finding a donor and wanted to say that I am struggling too! Have been signed up on Pride Angel for some time and have had a few replies to my messages but no-one ever follows through with their promises and either stops sending messages or doesn't respond. Paying for a sperm donor is so expensive that it leaves you with little choice! I'm thinking of trying ay Family Web instead - has anyone tried this?
Difficult one eh!
Good luck
Lou


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,


We found our donor on free-sperm-donors-worldwide


Never had any joy on any of the other sites. we had a lot of unanswered emails.... very disheartening but persevere.


good luck


----------



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey ladies

I'm an AI sperm donor based in London, you should try www.co-parentmatch.com too

Good luck in your quest!
Dillon

/links


----------

